# What substrate are you using?



## stainthedane (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been using Coconut Husk, but it always seems to be dusty, even if I spray it once a day. It's coating my room in a brown dust, and my tegu sneezes from it every once and a while. 
Otherwise it's really great and like it, but I think I want to change. 

What do you use, and how do you feel about it?




Edit: I typed Cypress Mulch before haha, I ment Coconut Husk/Fibre


----------



## pottymouth (Feb 11, 2010)

well now im using eco earth its been good so far 5(days)
it was a mix of this and cypress mulch but caused her to get really dried out as in bad humidty for me anyway.

humidity is up doesnt dry out,just the top layer *105-110 under the light but if i mix the layers its still moist.

only thing i don't like is the hair like fibers it seem to get attached to her tounge via tasteing the ground gets caught on her lips and makes it hard to feed roaches as she only takes them in the cage? :crazy and gobbles up the dirt too,although i think it is non toxic never good idea. 

overall i realy like it she enjoys digging through it and her burrows seem to hold ok not the best but av erage i found the cypress wouldn't even hold just tumbled in. :blblbl


----------



## isdrake (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm using a mix of soil, humus and small pieces of bark.

Cypress and other substrate that are recommended are rare in Sweden. And if you found it it's in small bags that costs a lot. So it will cost a fortune to fill a decent sized terrarium.

I think my mix works pretty well and looks natural. It doesn't look like the Tegus have had any problems with it.


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 11, 2010)

Cypress with all large pieces removed because it seems just about all tegus love to eat the stuff. Mine has passed some rather large cypress pieces, luckily.

Top soil, spagnum moss and drum role... Kiln dried pine bedding. 

Beauregard is happy and hasn't been passing large chunks of cypress.


...Jefroka


----------



## stainthedane (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmmmm... Im thinking a soil mix maybe.. something thats great for digging, but still, I know soils not going to be easy to get off of him when I take him out everyday :doh 

BAAHhhh... I can't decide.


----------



## bruce bull (Feb 13, 2010)

I've kind of come up with my own mixture over the last 2 years that seems to work I use a 50 /50 mixture of expanded clay pellets or balls and small chopped or cut coconut husks chunks. The expanded clay helps hold the moisture in and the mixture doe's not pack down but stays loose and makes it easy for the tegus to dig and burrow. There is no dust or dirty tegus. with the small clay balls and small coconut husk chunks the few time i have seen it in their waste they were able to pass it easily. Both can be kind of pricey I get mine at a local store that sell hydroponic supplies the compressed cube of coconut husk and a 50 liter bag of expanded clay pellets will run about a $100 for the two but is enough to cover a 3' x 8' pen 4 to 5 " deep. I have had the mixture in the cage about a year now and I will probably change it out this sping sometime . Clean up is easy too I just use a scooper and pick up a Little of the mixture with the poop and flush it away. I generally let them out when I get home. So they make a trip to the bath tub first, to poop and then they are turned loose to roam. They generally follow me into the kitchen to beg for scraps and will set on my feet or try to climb my leg until I give them something to eat. Works for me. :chin


----------



## rrcoolj (Feb 13, 2010)

I use coco fiber becaue it easily soaks up humidity and my tegu riley loves to dig in the stuff. The consistency is perfest for building burrows when properly soaked which he loves to do. He actually built a mossy dirt burrow and would only sleep in that for the first few months I had him. I would also reccomend cypress mulch because so many people use it with good success and it's real cheap(atleast on the east coast). But I don't know how available it is where you live. You could go with potting soil as long as nothing's been added to it.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 13, 2010)

How would a mixture of cypress mulch and pure soil with nothing added be? My substrate will be about a foot deep. The first 4 or 5 inches being cypress and the rest soil to burrow in.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 13, 2010)

I too use Echo Earth & have had no problems to date. They love it! It is like a soil/saw dust mix to look at, but holds the moisture well and a little goes such a long way. The larger coconut chips I didn't like. They cannot burrow in it as nicely 
and it seems like the hair like fibers were always getting stuck in the sides of their mouths. They didn't like it either.


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 14, 2010)

Forgot to mention I use a good bit of coco fiber in my mix as well and I don't have problems with Beauregard being covered in mud btw.


...Jefroka


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 14, 2010)

I've used Organic Cypress Mulch for my girl since she was a hatchling (currently 1.75 yrs)... I am very happy with it...

When she was smaller I had some concerns with ingesting it and becoming impacted, although it never happened. I have found smaller pieces in her stool (poop)...

My cage is water tight and I commonly pour water (1~2 gal) directly on the mulch and then stir it thoroughly. 

I replace the mulch 2~3 times per year.


----------

